# G P S



## LiveFreeorDie NH (Sep 17, 2002)

Just curious how many people use a G P S while hiking? and the pros & cons...


----------



## Stephen (Sep 18, 2002)

My brother had an older model kicking around, so I brought it a couple of times.

The interface wasn't very intuitive, so my displeasure was partly due to the fact of not understanding all of the (probably powerful) functions.

Further, I was constantly searching for that third sattelite to give me triangulation. Even at the summit, there were times that I could not get the proper reading due to only finding 1 or 2 sattelites.

I'm sure newer models function better and are easier to use.

However, last Saturday on Lincoln, we met a hiker using a simple altimiter to compare with the heights of the peaks. She was on to the foot on Lincoln and 1 foot short on Lafayette. That may be a better, simpler tool to use, especially if yoy have a contoured map.

-T


----------



## TenPeaks (Sep 18, 2002)

I've been using a GPS for a few years now and like it.  I mainly use it to determine how close I am to my goal instead of as a navigational tool.  The only problem I have is picking up enough satelites while in the trees.  Sometimes it takes a few minutes to lock on and get a good reading.

In the past I used to use an altimiter, which can be accurate if it is set correctly.  The problem is that you have to reset it every time you want to use it.  My GPS can usually give me a fairly accurate (within 5-10 feet) altitude reading.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2002)

I too use my GPS more as positioning tool rather than a navigational tool. I tend to use it in the car more as navigational aide though. While hiking, I've found a GPS useful along with a topo map to determine location via longitude and latitude. My GPS does have mapping capabilities, but I would need more memory to upload topo maps.

I've had some success with the GPS tracking distance and routes, but like the others I sometimes have trouble acquiring satellites when in ravines or under dense cover. I do use it quite a bit to mark waypoints for good backcountry camps though, so I can easily find them again on subsequent trips.


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Sep 18, 2002)

*Altimeter*

Since I do not own a GPS I do not use it   

On the other hand I have been using my altimeter for so long that I feel naked hiking without it.  In the Whites elevation gain often matters more than distance, and so my altimeter gives me the most useful answer to the question: "Where am I?".  In winter it helps me decide whether to continue or turn around.  Also, as a training tool, it tells me how fast I am ascending, I find it a totally adequate substitute for a heart rate monitor (I own one but no longer use it).

Of course if I were to buy something today I would buy a GPS.  It gives me the altimeter function that I need, plus whatever else a GPS gives, for quite a bit less than the cost of an altimeter.


----------



## pedxing (Sep 18, 2002)

*Some cons:*

I don't own one.  I don't see the need. If I was going into very remote areas, I would consider one.

Negatives for GPS:

Money,
Weight,
Something else to take you attention away from the outdoors
A potential intrusion of electronics into the wilderness.


----------



## brianmoriarty (Sep 19, 2002)

*positioning-navigational?*

I am thinking about buying a GPS for a hiker friend, and understand that there are many variables to be considered that may end up meaning she returns it for a different model.  But, being the friend that I am, I'll do the leg work to try and get the best one for hiking needs.  So....what's the diff between a positioning tool and navigational tool?  I have some ideas, but would like to hear from the experts.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 19, 2002)

*I guess I've been labeled a Luddite,*

No GPS, no phone...


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 19, 2002)

*gps is cool*

I bought an etrex summit this summer and i think it's great. It records all kinds of stuff and is easy to use. I am looking forward to using it this winter to find my way around.


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Altimeter vs GPSR*

A few days ago I wrote:





> Of course if I were to buy something today I would buy a GPS.  It gives me the altimeter function that I need, plus whatever else a GPS gives, for quite a bit less than the cost of an altimeter.


I have just read an excellent discussion of altimeters and GPSRs on http://www.trailspace.com/backcountry/messages/17431.html, the good stuff is of course in the follow-ups.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 8, 2002)

*GPS is not the way to go!*

Personally i dont because i prefer good ol map and compass myself. GPS has to many technological parts. They also seeem to way more than my friends NIke altimiter watch and a compass, so until they are lighter and smaller I will continue to us e good old fashoin know how and proved science.


----------



## LiveFreeorDie NH (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks for the input, I especially found the link from Mohamed very interesting.  I do not own a compass and do not plan to buy one as it just seems a little to gadgety to me but was interested in reading the responses.
Thanks


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 14, 2002)

*The fun of the GPS is after getting home*

I take my GPS with me not to use as a navigation aid, but rather because I enjoy tracking my longer trips and dumping them into my topo software at home.  When I start a hike to someplace I haven't been, I'll start the GPS, let it get a lock, and leave it on top of my pack. At trail junctions, I'll reach up and save waypoints. I also mark interesting lookouts, problematic water crossings, that sort of thing. But I don't look at it to see where I am or how far I have to go - for that I use my map and sometimes my altimeter wristwatch.

If I'm carrying it, though, I do load in some waypoints ahead of time in case of emergency. It's a tool I'll use should the situation arise, but I prefer to navigate by a non-battery-powered means.


----------



## climbit (Nov 7, 2002)

*You betcha'!*

I'm with *MichaelJ* mostly.. 

I've been using a GPS for years and i never regret carrying it.

But I'm a gadget/gear head.. 

I love information.. so i like to use my GPS to collect data as I trapse around.  I don't always leave it on all the time.. but i have several way points (summits of other mtns) all in my database and i like to take bearings when i'm on a summit.

Most people don't carry a 100mi's worth of map in their pack.. but with a waypoint (and bearing), a compass and a clear view.. i can point out peaks in the distance and know what they are.. i love maps too, so i like to pin point myself on paper and see what terrain may lie ahead, how far i am from what.

Then when i'm home i use Delorme to drape my track.. and use TerraServer to get aerial photography.. <blah, blah>

Pros and cons??  Those would be a matter of personal opinion i guess. 

When i'm feeling like draining batteries (buy rechargables - NiMH) i carry lots of handhelds into the woods.. its my 2 sq. feet.. i try not to offend, but be content with what i do out there.

S.

GPS, PDA, Digital Camera, Altimeter (watch), [Anemometer, thermometer, barometer], and sometimes a cell phone


----------

